# Is bigger better?



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm talking about tablets here. I hear that the middle of the screen gets pretty warn out, so are most people just using a smaller area than they paid for? Should I get the most screen I can afford or go smaller?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

No one? I know you guys have opinions, help me out before I plunk down the cash.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Would love to share my opinion but since I don't do digital art........:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well thanks for coming to the party anyway Susan.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not sure but I have heard that size does matter.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your not helping Just.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

But thanks for coming to the party.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I was talking about tablets. But I have no first hand experience. I have never done any digital art.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

it depends dick. wasnt online for the past week so couldnt get to you sooner. if you are going for a wacom intuos dont worry about it being worn off. it will last forever.
your brush strokes will be better with a bigger tablet because you can stroke with a larger pivot point hence more confident, dynamic, juicy line work. just like irl.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Your a little late. I bought the medium. I think that is what Meli uses so I figured good enough for her good enough for me.


----------



## Kostya Naddubov (May 5, 2016)

i have wacom intuos pro 5 large. The biggest of all and i can tell you that i very depends on the person. For me big tablet its really helpfull and much more usefull then smaller ones. The work area much bigger what gives you much more possibilities to draw\paint on big surfaces, the hand motion much freer and dinamic. But I've talked with people which prefer the smaller sizer, cause that what they get used to. I suggest to find and try the tablet before buying it.

Good luck


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

smaller can be better to some because software can negate the negative effects of drawing from the wrist only.


----------

